# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  My ex's parents keep appearing in my dreams..

## determined87

I keep having on-going dreams where my ex boyfriend's parents appear. Especially his mum.

My boyfriend left me about a month ago and it ended on bad terms. Harsh words were thrown between us and we are no longer on speaking terms and never will be. I grew attached to his parents over the time we were together, and from what I have heard from his mother, they adored me just the same. But things are over now. Why do his mother and father keep appearing in my dreams? Yet, my ex never appears in any of them.
In these dreams I get the feeling of a reunion of some sort, because every dream starts off with his mother hugging me and both of us crying...

These dreams are starting to drive me insane because im trying to get over him, and these dreams just keep reminding me of what it was like to be with him and his family.
What do they mean? And will they ever go away??

----------


## music_man

Hm. That's intererstinig. Well the best reason I can think of is maybe you really deep down miss your relationship with his parents more than you miss your relationship with him?..
Or his mother represents how he's become more in touch with his feminine side and matured since you broke up.
Maybe? Just some ideas...

----------

